# Figure it out....



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

the
extemporaneous
resulting
revenge
you've
summoned
by
reaching
out 
to
hermano
elicits
retaliation

0310 3490 0001 8663 xxxx

figure out who is getting this within 24 hrs of this post and i'll send you a 5ver

ZK's can't guess and I won't reveal if anyone is right until the recipient actually receives his/her bomb - then i'll send out the 5ver (if anyone got it right) & remember - only 24 hours from time/date of this post to post your guesses


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Terry, Probategeek?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> Terry, Probategeek?


No, his brother ...


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

well that would have been my guess too, but since you already picked him.... I'll go with.... ME!

Yep, it's coming to ME!
muahahahaha (a la herfabomber)


but wait. what if I'm right? do I get the bomb and the extra fiver? or do I get to pick who the five goes to... that would be more fun methinks.
doesn't really matter, I never win contests anyway


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Tritones said:


> No, his brother ...


well yeah, but who the heck is terry's brother?:ask:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm guessing based on the acrostic...

t
e
r
r
y
s
b
r
o 
t
h
e
r

...that it is Terry's (ProbateGeek's) _actual _brother IRL, Anthony, AKA *RetiredNavyIC*!

*EDIT: *Wait. And if ZKs can't guess... does that mean they're _in on it_? Is he the mass bombing target?! DUCK AND COVER, TONY!!!


----------



## bcasey03 (May 14, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> well that would have been my guess too, but since you already picked him.... I'll go with.... ME!
> 
> Yep, it's coming to ME!
> muahahahaha (a la herfabomber)
> ...


I was going to guess you :thumb:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> well yeah, but who the heck is terry's brother?:ask:


I'm Spartacus!

I'm Spartacus!

I'm Spartacus!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The answer has already been given. Didn't take long.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> the
> extemporaneous
> resulting
> revenge
> ...


I'm disappointed in you Shawn, I thought you were better at this game... well I guess it doesn't surprise me, you are part of the ZK Goon squad.... :smokin:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Give shawn some credit. This was probably a brainbuster for his fellow llamas. Eventhough the answer is already out there, they are still racking their little llama brains trying to come up with the answer.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

ZKs are not allowed to guess? Why might that be? 
Kindly inform us, Shawn, as we feel something is funny here.
Still, might be wise for Anthony to prop up that mailbox again!

So, is it just me, or was this puzzle solvable in about 4.2 seconds?
Under normal circumstances I would just let it go.
Cause while we do not expect much genius from one having such trouble putting a few pieces of wood together, even a Zilla Killa should have a stronger sense of ingenuity...

:ss


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> ZKs are not allowed to guess? Why might that be?
> Kindly inform us, Shawn, as we feel something is funny here.
> Still, might be wise for Anthony to prop up that mailbox again!
> 
> ...


*Who said it's solved??* And yeah - here I am laughing out loud at work again (they must think I love my job!)


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

wow, the squids are gettin a little uppity!

But the ZK not being allowed to guess is probably just so they don't feel bad when none of them can figure out the simple puzzle. :bolt:


:thumb:


I want to start a southern states (OK, TX) bombing group but the only problem is that all our stuff has to travel by pony express. We're a little behind the times you know. I am connected to Puff on a TRS 80 with a 2400 baud dial up modem.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Not uppity, but also not happy with puff thread formatting. My response is off by the last letter, depending on which screen I'm viewing it on. 

I tried to be a bit more subtle than Shawn, as that "puzzler" was about as lame as they come. We need another Herfabomber thread!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Not uppity, but also not happy with puff thread formatting. My response is off by the last letter, depending on which screen I'm viewing it on.
> 
> I tried to be a bit more subtle than Shawn, as that "puzzler" was about as lame as they come. We need another Herfabomber thread!


oh wait.. I see it now. Yeah, the formatting didn't help you my friend.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

You actually typed that with a line that read "Killa should have a stronger sense of ingenuity..."?

Should have hit <Enter> after "Zilla," I guess ...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I thought I did...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Take that ZKs.
Everybody knows, you know.
Really. Everybody.
Random people even get it:
Y'all suck.
So says Terry's prose.

Perhaps the the lawyer should,
On considering his own works,
Especially considering his own works
Take time to consider, to
Rethink critiquing other works.
You know what though?

So what though, if it's a bit ironic.
Unlikely anyone will care
Can't Terry throw the stones
Knowing he lives in a glass house?
Suppose so.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Take that ZKs.
> Everybody knows, you know.
> Really. Everybody.
> Random people even get it:
> ...


Love you, too, man! :ss

But there's only one 'R' in P-O-E-T-R-Y...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

:twitch: :der:


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

I like this, so from now on, we print screen instead of quoting.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

changed it. i was going with "prose", then realized... I like your prose. Its your poetry that's terrifying.

David... just remember...





...you are one of us.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, I just want to know why
Zilla Killas are excluded
From guessing at this ...
No,
Wait,
I don't really care
So
Take that.
Yeah.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Take that ZKs.
> Everybody knows, you know.
> Really. Everybody.
> Random people even get it:
> ...


Much better. Now THAT's what Shawn should have strived to create. Intelligent and witty - a far reach, it seems, for the average housebroken llama...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

simplechords said:


> I like this, so from now on, we print screen instead of quoting.


This mirror effect is intoxicating, aint it? Perhaps a little too much Mel...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Not uppity, but also not happy with puff thread formatting. My response is off by the last letter, depending on which screen I'm viewing it on.
> 
> I tried to be a bit more subtle than Shawn, as that "puzzler" was about as lame as they come. We need another Herfabomber thread!


be careful what you wish for, young cephalopod, you just might get it

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:evil:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Love you, too, man! :ss
> 
> But there's only one 'R' in P-O-E-T-R-Y...


well,the battle continues...whose brain is smaller...that of a squid, or that of a llama?:hmm:


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> wow, the squids are gettin a little uppity!
> 
> But the ZK not being allowed to guess is probably just so they don't feel bad when none of them can figure out the simple puzzle. :bolt:
> 
> ...


You laugh. Here in Iraq, we are on 256K. Remember the days of dial up? I'm like 4 times faster than 56K. I had to download MS Office once I got here and it was 685MB big. Took me 16 hrs to do it.

Kevin


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN is my guess--That would be a good thing!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Is there a limit on the guesses if not I'll try another few---

TonyBrooklyn
Shuckins
Smelvis
Tritones
ouirknotamuzd


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm guessing
> 
> ...that it is Terry's (ProbateGeek's) _actual _brother IRL, Anthony, AKA *RetiredNavyIC*!
> 
> *EDIT: *Wait. And if ZKs can't guess... does that mean they're _in on it_? Is he the mass bombing target?! DUCK AND COVER, TONY!!!


:shocked: Uh oh!!

:fear:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just under 3 hours left to guess.:smokin:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, since the obvious answer is my real brother and it was immediately given, I'll guess the following in no particular order:

David_ESM
Aninjaforallseasons

as they are my BsOTL, or "squidlings". 

But I will be quite surprised if the bombing does not fall on my real brother, RetiredNavyIC.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am guessing that it is some, poor, unfortunate bastard that has nothing to do with ZK? What do I win?!?!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

One of the other ZKs will walk by and pat you on the head, as per usual.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I am guessing that it is some, poor, unfortunate bastard that has nothing to do with ZK?


Because all persons that have nothing to do with ZK are, almost by definition, the opposite of poor and unfortunate, you have named as your guess members of a class of zero.

Kipp, you win NOTHING. It's all there, black and white, clear as crystal! You stole fizzy lifting drinks! You bumped into the ceiling which now has to be washed and sterilized, so you get nothing! You lose! Good day, sir!

:ss


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Magnesium?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I am guessing that it is some, poor, unfortunate bastard that has nothing to do with ZK? What do I win?!?!


You win a year's supply of fermented llama cheese and a limited edition copy of "Dances with Squids" starring that dude that won all those gold medals for swimming at the last Summer Olympics Michael Phelps.:thumb:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> You win a year's supply of fermented llama cheese and a limited edition copy of "Dances with Squids" starring that dude that won all those gold medals for swimming at the last Summer Olympics Michael Phelps.:thumb:


Is the Squid Squad in it also...because nobody, and I mean N-O-B-O-D-Y wants to see those clowns in speedo's!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Is the Squid Squad in it also...because nobody, and I mean N-O-B-O-D-Y wants to see those clowns *in speedo's*!


Better in, than out. Trust me.

:ss


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Im gonna go out on a limb here and guess that a puff forum member is getting bomb :idea: really I have no clue


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Better in, than out. Trust me.
> 
> :ss


I see you recently smoked a red eye...is that better than the brown eye that the wsbs is known for wrapping their lips around?


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

primetime76 said:


> I see you recently smoked a red eye...is that better than the brown eye that the wsbs is known for wrapping their lips around?


ZING!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK - 24 hours is up. *IF* someone guessed correctly I will send out their fiver when USPS posts it's message: "Item is out for delivery at xxx time to xxx place". _Don't want to spoil the surprise for the SOTL or BOTL that's getting bombed._ I'll also announce who, if anyone, got it right or if no one got it right at that time.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, don't spoil it. I want to be surprised when it shows up!

another fun mystery thread. these are getting to be a habit around here.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I see you recently smoked a red eye...is that better than the brown eye that the wsbs is known for wrapping their lips around?


I think I read a review from one of the WSBS on the elusive brown eye that they enjoy. It said that there was a strong peanutiness to it that might be overpowering to some inexperienced brown eye puffers.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

max gas said:


> I think I read a review from one of the WSBS on the elusive brown eye that they enjoy. It said that there was a strong peanutiness to it that might be overpowering to some inexperienced brown eye puffers.


Ohhh dayyummmmmmm! He needs some Orbitz


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> I think I read a review from one of the WSBS on the elusive brown eye that they enjoy. It said that there was a strong peanutiness to it that might be overpowering to some inexperienced brown eye puffers.


...and corn, peanuts and corn! The WSBS seems to love it though! Smoke what you like, like what you smoke...I guess.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Seriously...there is almost enough brainpower in this one thread to power a 2 watt light bulb. lol


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Seriously...there is almost enough brainpower in this one thread to power a *2 watt* light bulb. lol


That might be stretching it a bit...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

The brain power of this thread ...









Plus the power to do this ...









Equals zero.

And I'm proud of the small part that I played in making it so.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

This could be painful to watch!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Apparently USPS isn't awake yet in the area the package is going to - see below:

Expected Delivery Date: *July 15, 2011 
*Class: *First-Class Mail®
*Service(s): *Delivery Confirmation™
*Status: *Processed through Sort Facility*
Your item was processed through and left our ORLANDO, FL 32824 facility on July 13, 2011 at 4:29 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.
Detailed Results:



*Processed through Sort Facility, July 13, 2011, 4:29 pm, ORLANDO, FL 32824*

*Acceptance, July 12, 2011, 2:38 pm, OVIEDO, FL 32765*

So when they decide to post that the item is out for delivery I'll everyone know *IF* there was a weiner.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

So it's now 2:45 EST and USPS has the same exact message up for the tracking #. How the hell are they going to deliver on 7/15 if it isn't even out for delivery? :hmm:

To heck with them! I'm sending this out today anyway! 0310 3490 0001 8663 5281


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

What, no clues?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> So it's now 2:45 EST and USPS has the same exact message up for the tracking #. How the hell are they going to deliver on 7/15 if it isn't even out for delivery? :hmm:
> 
> To heck with them! I'm sending this out today anyway! 0310 3490 0001 8663 5281


As you can see Shawn, those are not totally accurate or updated regularly. I had a tracking number for an order from cheaphumidors. Online it said that it was delivered on a tuesday at 2pm. It showed up 3 days later on Friday . USPS at it's finest!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> What, no clues?


I'm pretty sure everyone knows where it's headed at this point... but there may be one more surprise - - stay tuned!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> That might be stretching it a bit...


That's what she sa...

...nevermind.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> As you can see Shawn, those are not totally accurate or updated regularly. I had a tracking number for an order from cheaphumidors. Online it said that it was delivered on a tuesday at 2pm. It showed up 3 days later on Friday . USPS at it's finest!


Yeah - no wonder they are going out of business (well except for Ron/shuckins keepking them afloat for now)


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

So,
How
Are
We
Now?

Should
Eleven
Nuns
Tickle?

Turds
Help
Elephants

Boobs
On
Matthew's
Back


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> So it's now 2:45 EST and USPS has the same exact message up for the tracking #. How the hell are they going to deliver on 7/15 if it isn't even out for delivery? :hmm:
> 
> To heck with them! I'm sending this out today anyway! 0310 3490 0001 8663 5281


I'm betting the USPS is FULL of llamas... :llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm betting the USPS is FULL of llamas... :llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama:


If they were it would be a well oiled, fast moving, stealthy and productive _MACHINE!!_


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well tried to get #2 out but sat in front of the PO in the parking lot for 20 min during a mini hail, max lightning & sideways blowing rain before I gave up and came back to the office. :sorry: #2 will go out Monday! Hopefully the original target gets theirs before the guessers arrive!


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well tried to get #2 out but sat in front of the PO in the parking lot for 20 min during a mini hail, max lightning & sideways blowing rain before I gave up and came back to the office. :sorry: #2 will go out Monday! Hopefully the original target gets theirs before the guessers arrive!


Wow, nothing seems to be going right... I think this was all just a bluff


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

simplechords said:


> Wow, nothing seems to be going right... I *think this was all just a bluff*


haha - this coming from one who's avatar is a man with either too small a sombrero or too big of a head and crooked sunglasses on... :lalala:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

simplechords said:


> Wow, nothing seems to be going right... I think this was all just a bluff


On the contrary - when nothing is going right, you know it's the usual ZK tomfoolery... :ss


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Shawn, FYI if you prepaid the label, you can drop it in any drop box. The 13oz stamp rule only applies to items you put actual stamps on; the postage paid labels are exempt.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Oldmso54 said:


> haha - this coming from one who's avatar is a man with either too small a sombrero or too big of a head and crooked sunglasses on... :lalala:


Hey! Ron Mexico is a classy fellow. You can make fun of me all you want, but making fun of Mr. Mexico crosses the line!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Shawn, FYI if you prepaid the label, you can drop it in any drop box. The 13oz stamp rule only applies to items you put actual stamps on; the postage paid labels are exempt.


HUH??


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> HUH??


Ah, Shawn. A man of true wit and cutting banter, indeed.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Ah, Shawn. A man of true wit and cutting banter, indeed.


All that and looks too?










Shawn, you really are the complete llama package!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Shawn, FYI if you prepaid the label, you can drop it in any drop box. The 13oz stamp rule only applies to items you put actual stamps on; the postage paid labels are exempt.


I think you squids have fallen into the 20,000 leagues of the sea - since when does a 13 cent stamp cover postage for a 5 or 6 cigar box. If you guys know where I can ship my packages / boxes for 13 cents please enlighten me and I will be forever grateful - in ways untold!!

But last time I mailed USPS boxes priority shipped it was $5.20 plus .80 for DC confirmation. Course in your neck of the woods maybe they still use Pony Express and its only 13 cents??

Kipp - feel free to weigh in here.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Shawn, you gotta Check your eyes buddy. 13 ounce, not 13 cent.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> Shawn, you gotta Check your eyes buddy. 13 ounce, not 13 cent.


aw shit - i owe you matt - its just that the squids are border line inept ( but make no mistake I l_ve all 3 of them ) so apparently the 4 beers (i found a new steel city beer w/ 8,1%) plus two 2 for 1 wines affected my vision


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

USPS still says July 15 delivery date - guess they're working on the Chinese calendar or something - either that or they mean July 15, *2012*!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> So,
> 
> Boobs
> On
> ...


You better not be talking about me Boiy!:spank:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> aw shit - i owe you matt - its just that the squids are border line inept


This from the guy who drunk-posted an "I love you, man" to the entire Puff community last night


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> This from the guy who drunk-posted an "I love you, man" to the entire Puff community last night


And, like me, I'm sure all were so moved by Shawn's display of emotion <sniff, sniff>...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> And, like me, I'm sure all were so moved by Shawn's display of emotion <sniff, sniff>...


It was my version of the Budweiser "I love you man" commercial - since it's pretty obvious I like Budweiser.


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, after a long 12 hour day at work in the brutal humid heat of South Texas, I arrive at home to a not too surprising package in my mailbox. Yes, from the first post of this crazy thread, I knew that I was probably the recipient of this bomb. What was a surprise is the extent of the devastation!!



















What a great array of smokes!
Thanks Shawn, these will be enjoyed.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Whew! Just glad they finally got there. They probably will need a little extra time in the humidor to re acclimate. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

As a "puzzler", this thread sucked. :biggrin: As a bomb, however, it was an obvious success. 

Shawn hit me with one of the Camachos, and I would say have a BIG dinner before trying that one. They are delicious, as are all the other sticks.

Nice work, Shawn, on this little matter of "family business".


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> As a "puzzler", this thread sucked. :biggrin: As a bomb, however, it was an obvious success.
> 
> Shawn hit me with one of the Camachos, and I would say have a BIG dinner before trying that one. They are delicious, as are all the other sticks.
> 
> Nice work, Shawn, on this little matter of "family business".


Thanks - he definitely owes a bit of that to YOU!! :yo:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh Yeah - Derek's bomb went out Friday for getting the actual name right _"Terry's (ProbateGeek's) actual brother IRL, Anthony, AKA RetiredNavyIC!"_

and Mikes (Tritones) bomb is going out Monday since he first posted _"No,Terry's Brother"_


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Woah! I just presumed Mike was the winner. Awesome, thanks Shawn!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Thanks - he definitely owes a bit of that to YOU!! :yo:


I heartily agree!

:ss


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow! That's quite a payload! Enjoy it, Anthony!

And it's pretty durn generous to include me!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Wow! That's quite a payload! Enjoy it, Anthony!
> 
> And it's pretty durn generous to include me!


Mike - yours just went out this morning 0310 3490 0001 8664 0223


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome hit Shawn! Thanks! Really looking forward to trying that Illusione.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

nice looking sticks Derek. Well done Shawn.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Awesome hit Shawn! Thanks! Really looking forward to trying that Illusione.


Derek, I think you need to send me that Camacho. RetiredNavyIC is MY brother, after all. If I hadn't gotten him here on puff, where would you be, I aks ya?

:ss

(my brother is working is his ass off this week, and next - think of him, boys, while you smoke at your leisure...)


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Mike - yours just went out this morning 0310 3490 0001 8664 0223


"The Postal Service expects to deliver the item on Wednesday, July 20, 2011."

Yay!!!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

And the Postal Service's expectations were not in vain!



















Thanks, Shawn - this is a great prize, and totally beyond the scope of my smartass reply.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tritones said:


> And the Postal Service's expectations were not in vain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of those except the JR are in my regular rotation. I got the JR's on Gary's (cigary) recommendation so I'm thinking that one needs some rest and the 858 is from a month old box that I just opened - but that Savinelli has got probably 7+ months in my humi and at least a yr+ from the wholesaler that went out of business so it's ready!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Derek, I think you need to send me that Camacho.


:flypig:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> :flypig:


Okay, send me one of those, too! :ss

p


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hah, I would if I could, Terry. I don't have any of those though! But, since you asked... we'll see what I come up with!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hah, I would if I could, Terry. I don't have any of those though! But, since you asked... we'll see what I come up with!


Come on, D. You know I was just messing with you. I've still got a stack of shuckins to smoke (love that man!), and now some pipe tobacco I'm focusing on. I think you should dust off that pipe again, there's some good smoke to be had...

p:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Derek,* I think you need to send me that Camacho.* RetiredNavyIC is MY brother, after all. If I hadn't gotten him here on puff, where would you be, I aks ya?
> 
> :ss
> 
> (my brother is working is his ass off this week, and next - think of him, boys, while you smoke at your leisure...)


Terry - did u like that Camacho?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Come on, D. You know I was just messing with you.


Ninjas do not understand this "messing around." (The Ninja has always been slightly socially awkward.) The Ninja has already set off on a course which will lead to the inevitable explosion of your mailbox. The Ninja apologizes in advance.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

derek does terry want another camacho?


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ninjas do not understand this "messing around." (The Ninja has always been slightly socially awkward.) The Ninja has already set off on a course which will lead to the inevitable explosion of your mailbox. The Ninja apologizes in advance.


The ninja has spoken. However, for being a ninja you arent very sneaky with your attacks, might wanna go back to training sir.:banana:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Terry - did u like that Camacho?


Yup. But start to finish, that's one strong stogie. Definitely suitable after a big meal, and not for the weak-kneed for sure.

Again, thanks Shawn.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Shibby said:


> The ninja has spoken. However, for being a ninja you arent very sneaky with your attacks, might wanna go back to training sir.:banana:


I've noticed that the socially inept ninjas tend to be also the loudest - easier to spot them sneaking up on you...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ninjas do not understand this "messing around." (The Ninja has always been slightly socially awkward.) The Ninja has already set off on a course which will lead to the inevitable explosion of your mailbox. The Ninja apologizes in advance.


Apology accepted, but now you're going to HAVE to dust off that briar, because return fire is to be expected, and not the expected, if you follow.

p:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> . . . The Ninja has always been slightly socially awkward. . .


But cool . . .


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Who gave you that picture?! I was operating under the assumption I had never been photographed.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> not for the weak-kneed for sure.
> 
> Again, thanks Shawn.


Then how the hell did YOU survive it?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Then how the hell did YOU survive it?


I was born and raised in South Texas, my friend. By age 11 my friends and I were smoking Marlboro reds while dipping Copenhagen, and drinking Coors right out of the refrigerator tap in my buddy's garage. That routine would make anyone nicotine-rugged in no time...

The one highlight of your post about my knees, Kipp, is that for once you've commented on a part of a man's anatomy that does not include anything at the waist level. I find that encouraging... :ss


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Who gave you that picture?! I was operating under the assumption I had never been photographed.


Derek, old pal, it's high time you face the facts. It appears you are operating under many, many assumptions. It should be clear to you now that in some regards, though not all, particularly how you give early warning of your attacks, and generally are found lacking in the areas of "surprise" and "stealth", you are, in fact, _not that good of a ninja!_

I'm so sorry... :ss


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

: goes and kicks a can :


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Its a well-documented strategy ninja often used. After
The attack was launched, ninja would often raise a loud an ferocious battle cry in order to confuse and freighten their opponents, throwing them into confusion and disarray, thereby weakening their defenses. 

This is one of my many strategies.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Its a well-documented strategy ninja often used. After the attack was launched, ninja would often raise a loud and ferocious battle cry in order to confuse and frighten their opponents, throwing them into confusion and disarray, thereby weakening their defenses.
> 
> This is one of my many strategies.


Then by all means please accept my sincere apologies, as my reproach clearly stemmed from my astounding lack of knowledge of this specific subject matter. I can only surmise that your strategy is indeed working...

Carry on!


----------

